# Rice pudding Wine recipe



## Prewno (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello,
I was thinking about making a 1 gallon batch of rice pudding wine. I took a rice recipe from Terry Garey's book The Joy of Home Wine making and altering it. My hope is to stop fermentation early to keep residual sugar for sweetness. I want to serve it chilled but have the vanilla and cinemon spice have warm flavors.

2 pounds white rice
3 pounds sugar
4 tsps acid blend
1 pound golden raisins 
1 tsp petic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tsp tannin
1 packet of champagne or sherry yeast
2 whole cinnamon sticks
3 vanilla beans

I will most likely try this a little later as I currently have two other batches fermenting right now with plans of making a batch of peach wine next.
Let me know what you guys think about the recipe.


----------



## Arne (Feb 16, 2016)

Instead of trying to stop the ferment where you want to, use your hydrometer at the start, get the specific gravity up to 1.085 or so. Should give you 11 to12 percent alcohol. Let it ferment dry, stabalize it and sweeten back. You can control how sweet it is this way. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 16, 2016)

Rice pudding is my favorite desert and now you tell me you can make Rice Pudding wine? You've got to post back to let us know how it turns out. If it gets a good report I'd probably just scale the recipe up to 6 gallons and go for it.


----------



## Prewno (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the support and comments. I'll let everyone know how it goes. Currently working on a 1 gallon batch of green tea and ginger. I like to experiment and try different tastes


----------



## Brigitte (Sep 6, 2017)

Prewno said:


> Thanks for the support and comments. I'll let everyone know how it goes. Currently working on a 1 gallon batch of green tea and ginger. I like to experiment and try different tastes





I am wondering how the rice pudding wine is getting along [emoji4]


----------



## Kittycat (Sep 11, 2017)

How do u do the green tea? Herd it comes out week... rice pudding wine sounds good too


----------

